
China Gears Up to Weaponize Rare Earths in Trade War - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-29/china-gears-up-to-weaponize-rare-earths-dominance-in-trade-war
======
stunt
active thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20037160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20037160)

